# New Cumberland 12-28-12



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Doboy,
I know you were there enjoying yourself while I was getting 4 teeth YANKED!  So tell me, how'd you all do?


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I was going to make a drive down to NC from parma early tomorrow morning and literally fish until I freeze (or hopefully get a limit) 
I have never been there though but have done my research, I'm not 100% sure of where to fish though, I can't seem to find any accesses that look legal IMO. Just looking to get in an area where I'd have a chance of catching fish. If anyone is going out tomorrow and would be willing to meet up at a spot or let me know some tools of the trade as to where to go that'd be awesome. I've gathered that tributary mouths are pretty solid spots but likewise I can't seem to figure out where to access them. Anyways, any help would be appreciated.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, Joe,,, I'll spill the beans!

IT WAS BEAUTIFUL, down on the bank today! Water was 2' too low AND it was too sunny, BUT,,,,,,,

I started fishing a little late, 8:30. Every cast yeilded a hit or a fish!

I lost 3 dandies right off the bat,,,, landed 2 or 3 runts & put 4 on the stringer, IN THE FIRST 1 1/2hrs. The sun came out at 10:15 and that was the end! We, 2 of us, hung in there till 2. Finally a barge came up and chased some sauger out of the deep near shore. I got 3 Keepers in 3 casts!

I think Mark landed 3 all day and decided to leave,,,, I told him that the fish will be back near shore at 4, and I was right. Between 4 & 5, I landed 7 more sauger,,, I had to throw 'em back, the stringer had a limit.
9 sauger 12"- 15" & a 18 3/4" walleye,,,, NOT TOO SHABBY!

Going AGAIN tomorrow,,,,,Leaving at 6! HOPEFULLY, I'll be there at 7+

Anybody wanna go??? call me before 11.
Jer
*MY $.02,,, DO NOT SHOW UP WITHOUT 2 POLES & fatheads! 
Rig ONE Pole WITH A 1oz slip sinker, & #1-1/0 hooks.
The other pole,,,, just lay it on the bank!!! 
PS,,, Riverside market is out of fatheads,,,, 
LMAO! I bought 'em ALL!*


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like your day was ok.And if my mouth doesn't hurt *toooo* bad, Mark and I will be coming down int the morning. And I just bought a pound and a half of minnows last night...I *am* prepared! Hopefully I'll see ya down there in the morning. Thanks my friend!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

XOXO,,,, lmbo Snake!

Joe's the O R NEWBIE, 'jbanker', who wants to DRIVE HIS %$#@! OFF to catch a coupla sauger!!!!
ANYBODY willing to drive THAT 'DAM', FAR (Parma?) will get all the help I can give! 

Anyway,,,, I'll see ya in the AM,,,, for sure,,, maybe.
Hope I don't forget the jerky. Mark ate your piece today.

I'll have a pocket full of slip sinkers 

G N


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Good Job guys...I decided to hit Berlin and long story short, I should have headed south.
Good luck Joe. (I fished with you on Bretts Boat) If you make it to pike island and forget your net, Mark and Snake will find a way to get that fish in.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Hahah well I went walleye fishing a couple weeks ago and was hooked on them. Figured Ohio river sauger is the next best thing. Plus I'm home from college so I have to make the best of it.


And Thanks guys. My buddy and I will be there at the crack of dawn! Should be a good time.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well if the weather doesn't get too bad like they're calling for, I'm pretty darn sure WE* will be *there.....about all I can say! Joe, welcome aboard my friend! Keepinitreel, thanks for the reassurance....and yea, we'll get it in, one way or the other!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Well if the weather doesn't get too bad like they're calling for, I'm pretty darn sure WE* will be *there.....about all I can say! Joe, welcome aboard my friend! Keepinitreel, thanks for the reassurance....*and yea, we'll get it in, one way or the other!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> HAHA,,,, My wife say's we're NUTS,,,, GO FIGURE! :bananapartyhat:


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry,
After talking to me at 7:30, did you even give it a try at the river? I called Mark at 6 and we decided (unfortunately) that it would be to much of a mess to come down and fish. Woke up and my mouth felt fine, but as soon as I opened the blind, I pretty much knew it was a *dead deal*. Well, I suppose we'll watch the weather and shoot for tomorrow.  Nuts? Crazy? Guess it's how ya look at it! Talk to you later.................


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Leave some for me guys!!! I will be down Tuesday and if it's good the rest of the week cuz for the first time in two years I have the whole week off!!!Woooooooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Smoked mudpuppy!!!! Can taste it already!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Been a lot of mudpuppies pulled lately........ , hope they left ya some! Long drive to find out they're all gone!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It appears that I'm out of it for tomorrow also. Been looking at houses for awhile now (forclosed) and 1 in particular has been on my mind for over a yr, ever since a guy from work lost it....well, it came up on the market today for 16.5 k and *I WANT IT*! So, I guess I'll switch my priorities for* just *one day. It looks like the water is low enough that the WV side is the place *to be *and I can't be there..._it's gonna kill me_! Good luck every one else!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> It appears that I'm out of it for tomorrow also. Been looking at houses for awhile now (forclosed) and 1 in particular has been on my mind for over a yr, ever since a guy from work lost it....well, it came up on the market today for 16.5 k and *I WANT IT*! So, I guess I'll switch my priorities for* just *one day. It looks like the water is low enough that the WV side is the place *to be *and I can't be there..._it's gonna kill me_! Good luck every one else!!!


Hello Snake,& WBB,
All the gaits were still open,,,, and the snow was hammering, pert-near white-out. Couldn't find a place to park, & Parma Joe & company didn't get there till kinda late.
THEY wanted to try it, so I KINDA showed them the way.
AS USUAL, My first 2 casts yeilded fish, kinda. I Landed a 15" sauger and while doing that my other bottom line had a fish on that drug my 1oz all the way in to shore and around a bunch of rocks. SNAP!
Joe & friends landed 3 perch/ 2 keepers!
AND THAT WAS IT!!! Usually all the hit'n stops at 10,,, this time 9ish???
Dark, Cloudy, Heavy snow,,, couldn't even see the other side, and all the fish took-off!?
So,,,, So did we
BTW,,, the heavy snow made getting down that hill/bank easy, But it was very slick by the water. Pike & NC projected to be under 16' pool after Monday. MAYBE the WV side or Maybe the PA feeders, where the BIG eyes hang out?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Man I've been across that toll bridge in the winter and it's all kinds of crazy!!!!!Kinda hoping the water stays high so I'm not tempted to fish the WV side....lol. Anyway weather permitting I'll be down there soon, keep us posted!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Perch? No kiddin'?! I never seen one caught there.... Mark and 2 others were fishing the WV side today. Mark got there around the time you left or there abouts. From what I gathered, it was somewhat slow over there too. I'm hoping to go tomorrow as I haven't been out in days and I'm goin' stir crazy. Supposed to be somewhat warm...well, as good as can be expected...considering how cold the next few nights are gonna be!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Does anyone know what the parking situation is on the WV side? I don't have a truck  I'm hoping by some miracle it's plowed so i can fish tomm. Morning  God i bet that walk is LONG with close to a foot of snow on the ground!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Pictures Doboy


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Colonel,
What's up my friend? A few friends were down at the WV side today (I'm assuming that is where you're referring to)and he/they said that even 2 wheel drive would not have been a problem parking/getting in/out. So I hope that answers that question. That being said, I *will be* down tomorrow...it's already set up....I've been* couped up *for over a week and I *have to *get out and tomorrow is my last chance before goin' back to work and my next day off is nearly a week away...., so I should see you down there. If I can be of help before then, let me know and I'll see ya there...................Snake Oh yeah, the walk was a little rough, but with the people walking the trail and a 4 wheeler, tomorrow's walk should not be near as bad as today's! It *won't* stop me!!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Did someone say smoked mudpuppy? Mmmmmmm


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

FON,
Adam, what's up my friend? Hey...there's only so many mud puppies to go around....get in line! So what's up....haven't heard from ya in awhile...??


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey fellas!!!! Sorry I been out of reach on here, business before pleasure! Looks like I'll be laid off for the next month so I'll have plenty of time to fish! I hit NC bright and early today, landed a 17" eye. Hell of a hike down the tracks in a foot of snow. Gonna hit it tomorrow but probably let the rest of you go first to compact the snow. Hope to see ya there Doboy & Snake. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello Jeff,
Mark told me he saw you today. Well, him and I will be there tomorrow. Spent the evening drinkin' and talking about what we were gonna do and how. Oh yeah, he told me about the walk in 8-12" of snow, but by now, well, let's hope it's beat down pretty good! Anyhow, we'll see ya tomorrow....WV side I'm guessin'!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

freakofnature13 said:


> Did someone say smoked mudpuppy? Mmmmmmm


Get off my mud puppies!!!!!!!!!! Those tasty little morsels are all mine!!!! Only questions now is do I fish Pike or NC????? See ya down there soon I hope!


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

My partner and I ended up with 5 Saturday, 3 keepers along with a few descent perch, sauger were definitely shut down until about 3:45 on the ohio side fishing in Jerry's spot. Surprisingly the crappie rigs I had set up were getting more action then the slip sinker technique with minnows, either way it was nice to get out and catch my first few sauger, even though the snow was unpleasant. I give Jerry a lot of credit for guiding us in the right direction, definitely worked out for us.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

JB,
How ya doin? Sounds like you guys did alright! One thing is for sure, you got a great teacher in Mr Doboy...the guy is a DIE HARD as much (or more??) as me and my buddy are and he *does *know what he's doing. Great job! I'm curious tho, you guys had some perch...well everyone's idea of a keeper is different and I don't really care, as I've *NEVER* even heard of a *single 1* one being caught, I'm just curious as to how big/little they were? And ususally, anything caught there is bigger than average....be it crappie, smallmouth....whatever!
As for us, we got there by about 9 am,(today) I had my first eye, about 18.5" within about 15 min, and that was it! (WV side!) Never even another tap!!  So about 12:30 we decide to go to the OH side...what the heck, we've got nothing to lose. Stayed there about an hour and a half with not one fish. I did have one on and lost it. Had a bunch hit my minnow, but for whatever reason, I never landed/pulled in one!! Sure did use a bunch of minnies tho.....  All I can say, is no matter how cold it was, and the walk in the snow was h*ll, but it still beat sittin' at home yet *another* day. And ya don't know till ya get there! That's fishin'! Happy New Year to all my friends on here....we'll see ya on the water...."somewhere"!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rivarat!!!
AH MAN! Now I Gotta come down! Please let me know when your giving it a try,,,, 35*+ Days???
One of my ewes had a lamb this morning!!! 2 months TOO early.
There goes my Florida shrimp'n trip!

Hey Joe,,,, I can't believe you hung in there! When you didn't let me show you that other spot, (big mistake) I thought for sure you'd cut-out for home! 
Isn't that something,,, the way they start hitting around 3:30?
Any of your saugeyes have eggs?

Bummer, Snake had to leave about 2 hrs too early. 
Hey Snake, were you guys still tossing jigs & twisters,,,, or did someone finally break down and do some tight-lining?
I bet Mark was saying "I Told You So". We couldn't get a hit between 10 & 3.
Unbelievable., how many times that happened 

Them Perch, 8", maybe 9"ish,,, just guess'n.
lol, you know me Snake,,, "If they were smelt, Youd'a kept 'em too" 

Hey WBB. If #10 or 11 is closed,,,, do the WV side. Just saying,,, That's where I'll most likely be,,,, Maybe Thursday 31* M sunny, with Rivarat.
By the end of the week the River will be just right for my spot in Pa,,, wish you guys had a Pa tag! 7 fat keeper eyes, 2 trips.
Lmao, think i'll post those pics again,,, for DaveO :Banane19:
Sooner or later, I'll have some new ones.


----------



## sem-eye (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey snake. It was nice meeting you today. That walk was no fun. Thought I was going to have to call a life-flight for my buddy. I had one good hit and blew it. That was it. Tough fishing. Better luck next time.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry I didn't get back to this sooner, but it was good meeting you also Sem-eye. Yea, the walk can get to ya, but generally, it's a walk that's well worth it! We'll be down there tomorrow. We decided that tomorrow is the better of the 2 days....later........


----------

